# Is This Freedom?



## romeo_8693 (Aug 15, 2006)

These are few questions which bother me everyday about our motherland.......
what about the land pakistan occupying on the other siade of the LOC....??
what about china not recognizing arunachal pradesh as a part of india??
what about china claiming the part on the other side of LAC???
america bombs afghanistan just to find a terror "suspect"...rips down iraq where it had no business(when america itself hass nuclear warheads y does it have a problem if other countries wana have them!!!they shud destroy theirs first....)
the same america tells u to sit quite and watch our own men turned into militants againts our motherland......
and why do our ministers sit on their fat ass and do nothing...????
why r we so dependant on america???
i beleive we indian will be better off on our own and cud progress faster...
and in no way i mean we shudnt open our markets to thw world...
arnt we capable enough to stand on our own...???develop tech wic only G5 countries have...???
why shudnt we attack pakistan and end this militancy and take our land bek??????
cant we???


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

The question is what _you_ are doing about these issues ..? 
See . .. Its easy to write speeches like this and preach them .. but important is doing something about it .. If we are so dependent on America, try not to use any product of US in your daily routine .. If everyone does that, it _will_ make a difference ..

/excuses for the outburst ..


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*



			
				romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> These are few questions which bother me everyday about our motherland.......
> what about the land pakistan occupying on the other siade of the LOC....??
> what about china not recognizing arunachal pradesh as a part of india??
> what about china claiming the part on the other side of LAC???
> ...



Am very much positive we will have more reviews if this had been in fight club


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

@it wasnt me:
but y sit and watch our land in pak's and china's hand????
my grudge is against our polititians...
as far as what im doing rather what ill be doing...ill be joining politics...well that minf sound an overstatement but im serious....


MODS PLZ LOCK THIS THREAD COS ITS BEEN POSTED IN FIGHT CLUB!!!


----------



## int86 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

Every things root in this world is economy. America has only 1 interest in middle east i e oil
every law n decision r made by captlist even in india n everyware
why u spent to kill ur a neighbour if u dont get any profit


----------



## damnthenet (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*



			
				romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> These are few questions which bother me everyday why shudnt we attack pakistan and end this militancy and take our land bek??????
> cant we???


 If everyone of us think like this, What's the brutal difference between terrorists and us...
Think!!!
There are also people in Pakistan who respect our country;
There are also innocent people like us living there
who hope that each day will bring some good;
There are people who dream that the terror should end;
Do you want to slaughter them bcoz of the few brutes??? 
Bcoz of a few people, all pakistanis are not extremists!!!
But they are just people like us, the majority!!!
THERE ARE JUST PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND ME!!!

LET PEACE REIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amitgg (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

why don't you suggest something...


----------



## fatguysmart (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*



			
				romeo_8693 said:
			
		

> ...........
> why shudnt we attack pakistan and end this militancy and take our land bek??????
> cant we???



perhaps every one has thought the same thing  and this may include even the Pm,President,etc because that is the easiest way!

But it just can go that way for we have to live in conjunction with other countries.India is not rich in everything.

Moreover,every country likes to play politics to gain power over other country.one wrong step by India and we are deserted.How wud we face them then?

ISn't it better to have one or two foes rather than a huge list!


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

@Romeo: Hmmmmm...what about China accepting Sikkim as a part  of India, and India accepting Tibet as part of China. And what about India supporting the dictatorship in Myanmar?


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

i wud have been happy if there was dictatorship in india.....


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

well im not sayin go and bomb entire pakistan...but wat belongs to us belongs to us....isnt that shud be the case???


----------



## champ_rock (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

well india has not invaded another country for about 10,000 yrs.. (read it somewhere).. so i think that we should continue our tradition.. .

and as such that land is barren desert where even the crops wont grow.. so why take that land.. let it be with pak .. anyways we can always take it whenever we want .. isnt it..


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

@romeo: really? That's actually a common sentiment, but I doubt any of our problems would be solved by it.


----------



## led_shankar (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

I know this has been shifted to fight club, but I want to respond to this specific statement:


			
				champ_rock said:
			
		

> well india has not invaded another country for about 10,000 yrs.. (read it somewhere).. so i think that we should continue our tradition..



That's something that many people have said, but it is not exactly true. There was something called Chola imperialism, which involved the SE part of Asia.


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

I think it would a mistake to remove Military Strike from our Options, and MS does not mean an all out war, we can carry our selective symbolic strikes on their Military Installations (bec'se they are the one who support Terror Infrastructure against us). We could also follow Isreal example and eliminate Terrorists/Underworld Leaders in Pakistan a la Mossad. But TALKS alone won't do anything, they must be made to realise that any terror attack in India will be hardly punished...if they can do Talks + Terror then we should not hesitate in following Talk + Punitive Actions....this *peace at all cost* option has done more harm then good to us. Kya J & K thaali mein sajaa kar de de? 

But we also need to search and eliminate anti-national elements in our country but sadly they are get political support...vote bank politics.



			
				damnthenet said:
			
		

> If everyone of us think like this, What's the brutal difference between terrorists and us...


 
We also sentence killers to death what is the difference between us and them. 



> There are also people in Pakistan who respect our country;


 
But there are also people in their country who are killing our people night and day...we must neutralise them



> There are also innocent people like us living there...
> who hope that each day will bring some good;
> There are people who dream that the terror should end;
> Do you want to slaughter them bcoz of the few brutes???
> ...


 
No-one is talking about strike on Civilian Targets. BTW, they are all bhai-bhai in other matters but when it comes to J&K their (average Pakistani) attitude changes, BTW why are we talking on J&K when we consider all of J&K as ours? 



> LET PEACE REIGN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
But not at the cost of Terrorism in India, we cannot let our Citizens get murdered bec'se of some mad people in Pakistan.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

@solidsnake.....man i love you for ur thoughts.....thats wat i meant.....
taking about Mossad i dont think one can compare mossad with raw...i dnt think raw has the ability like mossad....if it had the scene wud be diff by now...


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

You people want to know what RAW really does? All its job is to gather
statistical data for the politicians to decide which strategy would be beneficial
for them in next elections. RAW is not an equivalent body to the likes of CIA,
Mossad, MI5/6 or the SVR.

An ideal solution would be a strong and closed group of intellectuals, scientists
and military experts ruling together; a benevolent dictatorship.
But we must get rid of the politicians first, and return all their loot back to the
National treasure.


----------



## SolidSnake (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

What is missing is Political will, where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

so there is no indian intelligence arm like CIA,mossad???


----------



## jithudigitised (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

i don't think RAW is only for politicians, it is our own spy thing. don't u all agree.
and about the terrorists we should punish as if they are some @#$$***s


----------



## shaunak (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*



			
				champ_rock said:
			
		

> well India has not invaded another country for about 10,000 yrs.. (read it somewhere).. so i think that we should continue our tradition.. .



>the Delhi sultanate in 1236 ad ruled only over north and central India [Entire Punjab included]
>while Akbar's empire [1605 AD] included Kabul, Multan and Peshawar.
10k year theory shattered. 
moral of the story don't read just google 



			
				champ_rock said:
			
		

> and as such that land is barren desert where even the crops wont grow.. so why take that land.. let it be with pak .. anyways we can always take it whenever we want .. isn't it..



Pakistan grows long staple cotton which would prove to be a boon for the thousands of sick mills in and around the country which have to import such cotton from Egypt. We grow only short and medium staple cotton.
Also remember a huge part of Punjab is in Pakistan which grows a lot of stuff.


----------



## alltime.homie (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

And to Punish Terrorists, you need to identify them. Don't you all agree ? And to identify terrorists, we need to get it out of the few corrupted (_read_ %$#!!*@) politicians who take their help and cover their identities, don't you agree ? Years of struggle for what we call "independence" is going down the drain thanks to these people. Get rid of the totally unnecessary MPs who are no-gooders and you get rid of half the **** that's bringing this country down...


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

rangde bansanti huh???
sum1 giv me a gun........n e one.....


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

*ISI* is much better in spyworks.can we have the power to mutilate their nuclear things?ie get their power of making nukes...also i believe Iran is also a dangerous country if they got the power 2 make nuclear things.bcoz unlike US and India,these are Islamic republics ruled by Mullas.so no brain really working out there  they only know was jus fight and kill all.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

yo dude thtsa insane...if they had no brains how did they develop nuclear warheads....yeah they copied from koreans but wht abt the pak nuclear scientist who's wanted by USA for leaking nuclear secrets????


----------



## int86 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

The only answer is to to believe any force  DEMOCRACY.
We see that in bihar.
Give every one fair chance to vote, everyone can decide his destenity.
No comman man of any country wants war, he wants food and all those things. It is the polticians who choose this soft corner.
We can atleast do in ur part of world by insuring fair poll in our locality.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

but what wen ppl dnt realise whome thay are voting....???
money talks man....this needs to be changed.....


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

THIS ALL STARTED BE4 independence..............
 1st GANDHI (partition) 
 2nd NEHRU  (going to UNO)
 3rd INDIRA  (had many opporunity to strike pakistan ..1971..1975
 4th VAJPAYEE kargil gave another opp...also releasing main terrorist during hijjack of plane.....

These politicians will never ever have war....means no practive steps...as there votes interest will be hampered.....adn there party will hav to listen for 
to listen that of many years.......

Untill DICTATORSHIP doesnt comes no way we will get what we have lost.....

USA --POST 9/11 no terror strikes
INDIA- MANY MANY and stil going on..what is it doing.....investigation...joke..
ISARAEL-- decalred war.....

WAKE UP INDIA...RDB movie is just to watch.....no one can do such thing.....it sjust limited to cinema..so is LAGE RAHO


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

When are we ever going to get this fact straight in our thick head that " India cannot destroy Pakistan , without getting half of Its population killed in nuclear Explosion"
    Crying, India is doing nothing and we should attack pakistan is the most silliest of things we can say forget doing.
     Even US didint strick Pakistan tough as much as they wanted to be having all the proof in the world for the simple calculations of Pakistan Being a nuclear State. It doesnt take much to get a bomb Across Borders and blow up entire Cities.
    This very Fact is Accepted By india and Pakistan hence pakistan does the war in most secrective way..proving nothing ..by planting bombs and all. We both know we cannot attack eachother now that both are Nuclear State.
     Yes....! When Pakistan was not a nuclear state , India lost the golded opportunity to finish things then and there.India Gandhi missed it hugely. But now Whole of Kashmir is not going to be the part of India and the only solution is Accepting LOC as the Demarcation boundry.
     But then which ever government takes this above decision will fall forever and never be in power. ( This includes Even Pakistan miltary Power)So The Politicians of both the countries are playing into the hands of the people and accusing eachother and asking for Kashmir as entity which they themselves know none can get...so the accusing and bombing and clandistine war goes on....and on....
  Who said things always works with Logic tough one thinks they should always.!


----------



## int86 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

I say that it is not wise to kill hundred of other for one of ours. I even say why to kill anyone. We should respect every humans life.
History has proven killing wrong mentality is better than killing wrong mentality people. Gulf country tenson is 1500 years old.
Personaly i dont want any peace which is reasult of boolshed, even though they are terrorist.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

and let them kill ppl in kashmir........wah wah....


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: is this freedom???*

bol ne aur gala phard ne se kuch nahi hota, kuch kar ke dikhana padta hai yaar.


----------

